# testproc/py-chardet breaking poudriere builds



## RypPn (Mar 24, 2021)

Seems py-chardet was bumped to 4.0.0 today, unfortunately quite a number of ports are looking for 3.x still, including cmake, which in turn makes quite a few packages skip a beat. Anyone confirm this? And how do I tell poudriere to ignore 4.0.0 and use 3.x ?


----------



## RypPn (Mar 25, 2021)

Threw the older py-chardet package back into my ports tree which has got me moving forward again, guess I need to really get to grips with git, it's still a black art at the moment.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 25, 2021)

The update to 4.0.0 was reverted. Because it caused a lot of problems with other ports.





__





						[ports] Revision 569185
					






					svnweb.freebsd.org


----------

